# Superior Mfg. Co.



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Time to do something with all the parts and pieces I've been collecting. The building is made up of a Piko engine house that came to me in post hurricane Katrina condition. I figured that as long as it was already in pieces, I could put it back together in what ever order I wanted (Humpty Dumpty would be proud). I got rid of the original engine house doors and added some garage style roll up doors. I also made a new roof, new entry doors (to fit my scale), some loading docks, and a gantry crane.

Hey look- there's me standing on the front steps.....









The gantry crane supports are from an Aristocraft signal bridge. I made the beams out of scrap plexiglass. I used some old O scale wheels for the crane trolly even though you can't see them and I'll probably never actually move the crane (pointless details just to waste time....) 










The loading dock doors are made from sections of the old engine house roof. Initially, I couldn't find any brick to match the Piko sized brick. Then, while rummaging through more parts and pieces, I found some roof panels from a Colorado Models kit bash. The roof tiles were just about the right size. I flipped 'em upside down, slapped some paint on 'em, glued the garage doors in and..... Who'd a guessed?









I don't normally do interiors, but when you light the building up at night, you could see right through all the windows. It looked kinda empty for a manufacturing company, so I filled it with some small scale machinery that I had (I just knew all this junk would come in handy some day).









-Kevin.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin,

I've watched your build over on LSC and am impressed with your kitbashing skills. Very innovative use of stuff from various sources. Great job.

Doc


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Kevin, Very nice building. Great Job. Greg R.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks guys! Your kind words are much appreciated. 


-Kevin.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin; 

Setting the workstations within the building really helps to give it some "life." 

Best wishes, 
David Meashey


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Great use of miscelaneous parts. I am a fan of repurposed material. Thanks for posting.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Dave- The work stations definitely help fill the void of an empty building- especially when the interior lights are on. I'm hoping to find a few workers to place next to some of the machines for some added "life." 

Winn- Thanks. I have a bad habit of saving just about everything. Eventually, some of it ends up becoming part of the layout. I hope I live long enough to use up all this junk!!!! 


-Kevin.


----------

